# R308.4.2 Exception



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 30, 2016)

You agree or disagree with this ICC 2015 Residential Code Essential visual interpretation of the intervening wall or permanent barrier exception?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well Francis,

The one on the right was on the left and the one in the middle was on the right and the one on the left was in the middle and the dude in the back was a code official.

Not sure I agree with the one on the left but the one on the right looks right. How's that for an answer! :chuncky:

Was there a change in the 2015, I'm still on the 2012?


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2016)

The one on the left is a closet door, not an entry/egress door. While I believe there is a (limited) concern that the door knob could impact the glass, that's not really what the Code is looking at here.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 31, 2016)

This illustration is from ICC commentary for comparison; there are no changes between 2012 & 2015


----------



## JBI (Mar 31, 2016)

The primary concern of R308 is 'human impact' with the glazing material. In a rush to leave a burning home for example. That's why the glass near the closet door in the OP gets a pass, it's not near the egress door so little risk of 'human impact' in an emergency.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 31, 2016)

In the first post, that is real common with a split entry home with a closet in the bedroom on the front wall, the door swings into the front bedroom wall window. There's usually  a door hinge type stop used to prevent the door knob from banging the glass.

Post #4 is not the same, appears to be more of a kitchen nook setup with the potential damage is from the door knob on the left glass section and no safety issue on the right glass.

Why is 60 inches the vertical number used, is because of standard window heights?


----------

